# Security when parked up.



## Bushtrekker (May 23, 2012)

Reading through the threads on here it struck me that a lot of people were worried the first time they wild camped.(My wife just says she felt like a criminal) I can understand people being worried, especially women on their own. so here are a couple of suggestions to stop the van being approached by undesirables and doggers when parked up.

1/ Get one of the cheap rape alarms which go off when a pin is pulled and rig it on a trip wire so that anyone approaching the MH will set it off.

2/ Get a dog bowl, as suggested in another thread, to imply that you have a dog in the van, then supplement this by getting hold of a CD recording of an angry dog barking and stick it in your CD player so you can play it loudly to scare off intruders.

In and ideal world Claymore mines work well(It still cracks me up that they have 'This side towards enemy' stamped on them), but I can't see the police accepting a plea of 'Reasonable Force', when you've just eviscerated an itinerant dogger with shrapnel...

Of course, not all countries police forces take the same attitude to defending yourself, but I'll bet Brownhills don't offer this accessory...:danger:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDrzMGdYWZc


----------



## Channelcrosser (May 23, 2012)

Hi Bushtrekker - there are a couple of good tips there - I like the dog bowl idea !!

We always make sure that we are able to drive off at any time during the night.

We also have a narcotic gas sensor fitted which is pretty sensitive.

Maybe we all worry tooo much ???

Would be interesting to know how many people have had problems.


----------



## Bigpeetee (May 23, 2012)

The trouble with mines is that if set off, it could damage the van!! or maybe bodily fluids would be a bugger to get off, think of the difficulty getting flies off the front!!


----------



## Randonneur (May 23, 2012)

I saw that flamethrower thing on tv a few years ago. The makers did a poll of south african motorists and not one thought it was a bad idea :scared:

Some of them even wanted side mounted machine guns as back-up :scared: :scared:

Not sure if it would get type approval over here though!!!


----------



## Talbot (May 23, 2012)

I've seen a lot of mh's strap the two doors (passenger and driver doors) together at night so attackers can't get in, especially in France. I asked a French chap what was his purpose and he said someone forced the door when they were asleep and throttled him with a baseball bat. So he said he's not taking any chances again. He keeps his own baseball bat now.


----------



## Talbot (May 23, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## runnach (May 23, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Firefox (May 23, 2012)

I agree that narcotic gas sensor is a waste of time and money. Gas attacks are urban myths. I think the deceitful advertising has managed to sell you that one... ooops


----------



## sean rua (May 23, 2012)

All I can offer is this: my mate is a continental long-distance lorry driver for fifteen years or more (Ireland/Greece; Ireland/Spain) and he told me last month that the only place the regular wagon-drivers have any trouble is Valencia.
 I never go to Spain myself, and don't even know where this :rolleyes2lace is. He said trouble is rare, in his experience.

As for France, all I can relate is that my daughter lives there and the only place the missus has ever been mugged ( gold chain snatched as she waited with the pram outside a bank) was in Paris. Black fellas who could sprint like champions.
 The coppers there were worse than useless, btw.

 OK, it's just down to luck or bad luck; could have happened anywhere. Just a bit strange that she survived adventures from Stockholm to Sydney without incident.

Said daughter, however, was dipped in the market in Beijing! They slit her backpack with a stanleyknife and nicked passport, credit cards and money. She never noticed at the time.
The local market copper took days but, eventually, picked up a gang of Russians who were working the market crowds. She got everything back except the cash.

Just goes to show that things may happen anywhere.

sean rua.


----------



## scampa (May 23, 2012)

I have a smoke alarm and a carbon monoxide alarm in my van, but would never waste my money on a narcotics gas alarm..... I find that wearing a gas mask when I'm asleep is perfectly adequate!    :ninja:  :sleep-027:


----------



## n brown (May 23, 2012)

as you say,pretty safe place overall. i've heard of problems in big tourist places like avignon and had someone step into my van once,saw me and stepped right out again,that was cap d'agde,but you're right the cops are right on it.working on the black there was really difficult!when i pulled my van into a courtyard of an empty house iwas interested in buying,the cops arrived within minutes,always polite and helpful.not a lot of vandalism there either and teenagers are coherent and polite too.i always feel at home there,but still keep my wits about me


----------



## Makzine (May 23, 2012)

We have the Milenco alarms fitted to the windows, :ninja: doesn't stop anyone breaking in but sure makes a hell of a racket when they go off:hammer::mad1::hammer::mad1::mad2:


----------



## n brown (May 23, 2012)

and as i have mentioned before,the gas purportedly used is ether,renowned for its explosive properties,and what easystart is.try pumping that through the fridge vent when the gas is lit.as if


----------



## kenspain (May 23, 2012)

sean rua said:


> All I can offer is this: my mate is a continental long-distance lorry driver for fifteen years or more (Ireland/Greece; Ireland/Spain) and he told me last month that the only place the regular wagon-drivers have any trouble is Valencia.
> I never go to Spain myself, and don't even know where this :rolleyes2lace is. He said trouble is rare, in his experience.
> 
> As for France, all I can relate is that my daughter lives there and the only place the missus has ever been mugged ( gold chain snatched as she waited with the pram outside a bank) was in Paris. Black fellas who could sprint like champions.
> ...



Were in Valencia is it bad I will have to go there for some fun 14 years  nearly twice every month fishing there and never any problems just my luck I miss it all here :have fun::cheers:


----------



## Skar (May 23, 2012)

I can only comment on my own experiences, we only go to France really and get to where we want to be reasonably quickly usually...  We don't switch our brains off completely, if somebody or somewhere looks like a potential issue then we move..

Job done, sometimes we don't even lock the door , why spend your life worrying...


----------



## CharlesTeton (May 23, 2012)

My daughter, 8, and I went down to South of France for Christmas with my sister, who lives there. We spent 2 days getting there, 1989 Renault Trafic, and stayed in many of the motorway stops, on the way back we parked up on the roundabout right next to the Eiffel Tower and waiting for the new year festivities to begin at midnight. I never felt afraid or thought that we would have any problems. At the Eiffel Tower, the roundabout was eventually 5 cars deep and blocked, police did not care which was great. At 1.00 am we pulled the curtains and we both slept for 4 hours, even with all the people around. Woke up and roundabout was clear and then headed for Calais. My daughter and I are off again this July for 3 weeks, found a great camp site which has a stable on it and all the kids muck out and ride all day long.

In the UK I'm more worried about being clamped or finding a £60 ticket on the windscreen! And I do keep quite a few of my daughters hockey sticks and bats in the camper.


----------



## sean rua (May 23, 2012)

" Where in Valencia is it bad?" : Kenspan.

Hi Kenspan, I have no idea myself, but I think Mick is back tomorrow or friday, so I'll ask him for details and post them up here, if it helps. 

Like everything else that we read, it will be "hearsay", but then one half of a conversation usually is - that's if anybody's listening.:lol-053:

The point of my post was to try to show that Spain is a relatively safe country, according to a wagon-driver who's been punching down there for many years.

Hasta luego!

sean rua.


----------



## ellisboy (May 23, 2012)

Where can one buy some claymores :fun:


----------



## sean rua (May 25, 2012)

Hi Kenspan,

 Manana has come at last! 

Mick is back now and I've just spoken with him. Apparently, all it is is that Valencia is a typical port, facing Africa, with all the usual problems.
 He said it ain't that bad ( about the same as Marseilles, Liverpool, or London), but, in places like the outer ring road, you need to keep your wits about you.

Most of the trouble is gang feuds involving Moroccans and the like. Just the usual stuff.

He also told me that the nearby place where all the irish gangsters go, Alicante, ain't too bad. The Spanish police keep their heads down as they welcome a bit of money in the place. Obviously, most of it comes from drugs, but everybody knows that.

On the other hand, as the Spanish economy crumbles and dips further, he reckoned there will inevitably be a bit of trouble with the high levels of youth unemployment. 

Same old, same ol', eh?! 

Not to worry!

sean rua.


----------



## Russtic (May 25, 2012)

Been giving this some thought and I reckon one of those million candlepower torches could be quite a handy tool for intimidating would be highwaymen blind em before you bludgeon em.


----------



## fishy & Nina (May 25, 2012)

Bushtrekker said:


> Reading through the threads on here it struck me that a lot of people were worried the first time they wild camped.(My wife just says she felt like a criminal) I can understand people being worried, especially women on their own. so here are a couple of suggestions to stop the van being approached by undesirables and doggers when parked up.
> 
> 1/ Get one of the cheap rape alarms which go off when a pin is pulled and rig it on a trip wire so that anyone approaching the MH will set it off.
> 
> ...



The police won't have much of a witness for the prosecution though...................:lol-049:


----------



## barryd (May 25, 2012)

I dont have any security on the van.  I am more wary in the UK but tend to relax more when in Europe and especially rural France.  I think you just get a sense of what feels right and what doesnt and on every occasion where something hasnt felt right we have moved on.  Mrs D doesnt get this feeling and there have been occasions where she has wanted to stay somewhere and for some reason I have had a bad feeling and moved us on.

There is always a chance that you will be in the wrong place at the wrong time but I reckon that A.  The chance of you being robbed is very low and B.  The chance of you being actually harmed is even more remote.  However.  Last summer in Germany in the depths of the Black Forest in a remote village on a Stellplatz we had a terrifying experience with a nutter trying quite aggresively to get into our and other vans in the early hours of the morning.  Stellplatz Terror Forums  Afterwards though I thought there was no way this nutter was getting in but it was scary at the time.  Hasnt put us off though and I still dont worry about security.  I made the fatal error though of not having the van in a position to make an escape.  Wont do that again, except I probably will as when I get across the channel I just dont give a stuff.


----------



## DRoader (May 25, 2012)

I chain the cab doors shut of a night in a way that means I can still drive away if need be, plus other bits and pieces as a matter of course. I wouldn't leave my front or back door open so why do the same when wildcamping in the UK or anywhere else.


----------



## n brown (May 25, 2012)

or do what my mate did,bought a can of cs gas and kept it by the bed,hearing something in the cab,he grabbed it and squirted it at the front,the van immediately filled up and he'd gassed himself,the wife and 2 kids!they were so proud of their daddy when they recovered.needless to say his paranoia supplied the noises.
when i first went to france you could buy cs gas in the supermarkets,and in the sport shop you could buy manstoppers,a 12bore twin barrel pistol which fired a hard plastic bullet.i really wanted one but didn't fancy going through customs.they also had sawn off shotguns and grenades.but for really nasty,look in the knife shops in amsterdam!


----------



## DRoader (May 25, 2012)

n brown said:


> or do what my mate did,bought a can of cs gas and kept it by the bed,hearing something in the cab,he grabbed it and squirted it at the front,the van immediately filled up and he'd gassed himself,the wife and 2 kids!they were so proud of their daddy when they recovered.needless to say his paranoia supplied the noises.
> when i first went to france you could buy cs gas in the supermarkets,and in the sport shop you could buy manstoppers,a 12bore twin barrel pistol which fired a hard plastic bullet.i really wanted one but didn't fancy going through customs.they also had sawn off shotguns and grenades.but for really nasty,look in the knife shops in amsterdam!



A bit over the top. I figure as long as the entrances are secure and I can drive away that's fine. A van's a van and can be replaced but people can't. If I need to step outside to challenge some people as I once had to in Spain I make sure I'm prepared. I didn't enjoy it but I'm still in one piece


----------



## adonisito (May 25, 2012)

We spend 4 months a year, including winter, in france, and in some really isolated places but we have a dog. Interestingly, I only stick the seat belts through the inside door handles when its on the drive here!


----------



## barryd (May 25, 2012)

I dont think weapons of any description are a great idea unless your definately handy and no how to use them.  A gun, knife, baseball bat or in my case one of those big long evil German sausages could easily end up being taken off you and used against you.  the last thing I was going to do when we had our bad exeperience would be to get out of the van and confront the nutter.  What if there turned out to be six of them.  I just called the rozzers and told the nutter I had called the rozzers.  This seemed to do the trick but it didnt stop me thinking this guy was coming through the hab door.







Dont have nightmares!


----------



## DRoader (May 25, 2012)

barryd said:


> I dont think weapons of any description are a great idea unless your definately handy and no how to use them.  A gun, knife, baseball bat or in my case one of those big long evil German sausages could easily end up being taken off you and used against you.  the last thing I was going to do when we had our bad exeperience would be to get out of the van and confront the nutter.  What if there turned out to be six of them.  I just called the rozzers and told the nutter I had called the rozzers.  This seemed to do the trick but it didnt stop me thinking this guy was coming through the hab door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you. Carrying weapons of any kind is asking for trouble if the police decide to stop you, and as you said they can be taken and used against you. The best form of security is using your instincts and not putting yourself in a position where you find yourself in trouble. Having said that I'm pleased I had a rounders set and powerful torch when I found myself surrounded by some aggressive Spaniards who thought it was funny to bully the lone brit. Now I hope I'll never put myself in that position again.


----------



## sean rua (May 25, 2012)

" or do what my mate did,bought a can of cs gas and kept it by the bed,hearing something in the cab,he grabbed it and squirted it at the front,the van immediately filled up and he'd gassed himself,the wife and 2 kids!"
: n. brown.
:lol-053:

The only problem there, n.brown, is that these motorhome fora are full of experts who tell us repeatedly that it's impossible for anyone to gas the occupants of a van.:egg:

Now you're telling us about your mate gassing his whole family! :scared:

All I can say is that cs gas is a pure bstrd and so is the old taser. 

According to the cozzers in Wales, NO weapons  or aids of ANY description are recomended by the Welsh police for the public to defend property.
I asked them directly about using pepper spray, netting, rope, handcuffs, lighter fuel, - all of which they ruled out.
In desperation, I told them I was going to make a spud gun. They said, if I did, they'd have to arrest me and search the property! :bow:

Their three suggestions were

a) call us ( the police)

b) install eight foot high fencing all round.

c) install cctv cameras.

:sad:

Almost everything else would be frowned upon and might result in charges and prosecution. So, all you Rambos out there; you've been warned. It might be alright in France and Spain, but according to the Welsh police, you'd better reconsider when in Welsh Wales.:goodluck:


sean rua.


----------



## bmb1uk (May 25, 2012)

I have a large picture of the wife on hab door, even the SAS wont come near without an escort   :scared:


----------



## caspar (May 25, 2012)

Dogs are a great deterrant. I thought my lab was soft as grease - anyone can do anything to him normally. However, when we had an unpleasant experience once in North Wales, he went berserk. He's a big lad, with a very big, deep bark. I sware if any of the idiots had tried to get in he'd have had an early breakfast. As it was, they beat a hasty retreat to their Citroen Saxo and bravely beeped the horn as they departed. We followed not long after and moved to a more serene spot, accompanied by a very grateful and very  scared German couple who were in the same place. We had a lovely breakfast together the following morning which goes to show most clouds do have a silver lining.


----------



## kimbowbill (May 26, 2012)

This is my security, and my best friend, i know, i need to get out more


----------



## mrbadger (May 26, 2012)

*Defence*

We usually carry a couple of electric fly bats... They're dead cheap, great for zapping wasps, and a smack in the face with one would give pause to any would be burglar.. I tried one on my hand and it hurt like hell!! Of course, even better, is a taser.. Legal in france but not in UK,,, so I wouldn't dream of carrying one, would I??? and I would never recommend one, would I ???

But having said all that we have never had any bother at all, just friendly, helpful locals all over France, Spain and Germany. Scandinavia next.......


----------



## nij (May 26, 2012)

I always park up facing the exit BUT making sure if need be I can reverse out of any situation.

Have never had any problems at all but it is always best to be safe - personally I think being prepared and having different options is the best way to prevent any problems.
Dog bowl idea is a great one and one that I am definitely going to do (the bigger the better I imagine)


----------



## dave and mary (Jul 6, 2012)

*security*

we are back in the uk after being robbed in the south of france, at 4.03 in the afternoon we went to get bread in the town. on our return in about 20 min inside the van was like a bomb site they had put a kid through the toilet window to open the doors. we lost a computer and other stuff they must have been watching as the 2 vans next to us were empty so the alarm did not put them of by our return it had reset. this is our second robbery 3 years ago we were gassed yes i do not care what the so called experts say it does happen but we are of again next week to spain, you can not let them win we have been motor homeing for over 30 years and we will not be put of just fit alarms and a bit of common sence.:danger::danger::have fun:


----------



## kenspain (Jul 6, 2012)

If you want the best thing going you can buy a photo of my X to put in your window that will put the fear of god in anyone


----------



## Pilotewanderers (Jul 6, 2012)

*Heifers*

As title says, worst thing we have encountered are young cows being curious and itchy. But then we truly wild camp.  They can't half rock the van though.... her indoors announced "We're under attack..." I shot out of bed half asleep and chased them off.. in the middle of nowhere (far south of Mull of Galloway) we are under attack... uh huh...

Pilotewanderers


----------



## kenspain (Jul 6, 2012)

My worst thing was going to bed dunk a waking up next to her never do that again,:wacko:


----------



## dave and mary (Aug 29, 2012)

*dave and mary*



basildog said:


> How many types of gas have you tested it on ?
> It makes me sick that every month MMM runs an advert selling this crap and do people really belive that there would not have been reported deaths by now ?????
> The advert even says instant protection from the increasing number of gas attacks by robbers ! Now i really am scared ! Mum Oh that no good she deaf as a post !
> I bet the guy that thought of this idea must still be on the floor rolling around laughing !!!!!!




WELL WHEN IT HAPPENS TO YOU, YOU WILL BELIEVE. I am fed up with all the so called experts saying gassing can not happen. We were gassed in spain you can say what you like we had not been drinking, not driving all day and over tired or any other thing they say. The door was opend with a key ( a renault traffic before good alarms were fitted ) in the morning we got up had breakfast, felt fine after a good nights sleep. Set off, when we got to the tolls we had no money in my wallet or my wifes purse also we lost credit cards driving licences ect, every thing was put back in exactly the same place. IF YOU ARE GOING TO BE ROBBED ITS NOT A BAD WAY AS YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT IT AS LONG AS THEY DO NOT USE TO MUCH OR THE WRONG GAS. i am sorry to go on about this as i have answerd other peoples questions, for peace of mind get a gas alarm its not a big expense but it gives you peace of mind.:danger:


----------



## John H (Aug 29, 2012)

dave and mary said:


> WELL WHEN IT HAPPENS TO YOU, YOU WILL BELIEVE. I am fed up with all the so called experts saying gassing can not happen. We were gassed in spain you can say what you like we had not been drinking, not driving all day and over tired or any other thing they say. The door was opend with a key ( a renault traffic before good alarms were fitted ) in the morning we got up had breakfast, felt fine after a good nights sleep. Set off, when we got to the tolls we had no money in my wallet or my wifes purse also we lost credit cards driving licences ect, every thing was put back in exactly the same place. IF YOU ARE GOING TO BE ROBBED ITS NOT A BAD WAY AS YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT IT AS LONG AS THEY DO NOT USE TO MUCH OR THE WRONG GAS. i am sorry to go on about this as i have answerd other peoples questions, for peace of mind get a gas alarm its not a big expense but it gives you peace of mind.:danger:



I am very sorry for your experience but what on earth makes you think that you were gassed? As others have said, it is neither feasable nor cost-effective for robbers to fill your van with gas. I obviously don't know the details of your robbery but from what you have said it would have been easy for the robbers (who apparantly had a key) to creep in and out silently while you were asleep without waking you. In fact it is probably a good thing that they didn't wake you because you could have suffered a nasty injury if you had disturbed them. It is never nice to be robbed (as I know) but in your example I cannot see how a gas alarm would actually have improved things. On the other hand, if there is more to the story and you have proof of gassing then please let us know.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 29, 2012)

It's the robbers who'll get gassed if they come in our van, and I'm worse than him indoors. Would knock them out at 20 feet... :lol-053::lol-049:


----------



## Casperthe Ghost (Aug 29, 2012)

*Land mines*

Dont know about Claymore mines but you can buy Land Mines in  games shops  fires a small blank cartridge  attach it under the door hook a wire inside the van at night and if someone pulls the door open . well I'll leave it to your imagination ,  could be they will have a mess to clean up


----------



## fofeg101 (Aug 29, 2012)

The crooks in Spain (Gypsies?) have been using Easy Start to fill apartments to dope the occupants before breaking in for years, filling a motor home would be easy peasy.

France safe..?? I've never been approached by muggers in the UK, or any where else in the World, but have had muggers attempt to rob me on four occasions in France, cut a long story short...they failed. I was cycle camping at the time so I guess they thought I would be a push over......they were wrong.

Anyone remember the Drummonds? 

Spy theory revives French murder mystery | World news | The Guardian


----------



## rhubarb (Aug 30, 2012)

I love the smell of Easystart


----------



## dave and mary (Aug 30, 2012)

*dave and mary*



John H said:


> I am very sorry for your experience but what on earth makes you think that you were gassed? As others have said, it is neither feasable nor cost-effective for robbers to fill your van with gas. I obviously don't know the details of your robbery but from what you have said it would have been easy for the robbers (who apparantly had a key) to creep in and out silently while you were asleep without waking you. In fact it is probably a good thing that they didn't wake you because you could have suffered a nasty injury if you had disturbed them. It is never nice to be robbed (as I know) but in your example I cannot see how a gas alarm would actually have improved things. On the other hand, if there is more to the story and you have proof of gassing then please let us know.



    My wallet was under the mattress, so they had to move me over to get it ( the local police said that they had had cases where the people were taken off the bed ) i do  think i would  have woken up during this. The police also said it was a common thing to do to the lorrys to get the computers. As for what they can steal identity is worth a lot of money and with cards ect it could well be a good haul. Also remember you get robbed again when you get back to england another £20 to get another licence


----------



## John H (Aug 30, 2012)

dave and mary said:


> My wallet was under the mattress, so they had to move me over to get it ( the local police said that they had had cases where the people were taken off the bed ) i do  think i would  have woken up during this. The police also said it was a common thing to do to the lorrys to get the computers. As for what they can steal identity is worth a lot of money and with cards ect it could well be a good haul. Also remember you get robbed again when you get back to england another £20 to get another licence



Once again, I am sorry for your experience - and I am no scientist - but it seems to me that if they were already in the motorhome (as you suggest) then the most likely way of knocking you out would be to put a cloth soaked in ether or something similar over your nose and mouth, not to fill your van with expensive gas. If I am right, then a gas alarm would again be of no use. Another point occurs to me: if your van was full of gas and you were woken up, then any spark (such as from putting the light on) could cause an explosion. I'm sorry to go on about it but if you search for actual evidence of gassing then the only stuff you find is on promotional material for gas alarms! There seems to be no independent evidence at all.


----------



## n brown (Aug 30, 2012)

Casperthe Ghost said:


> Dont know about Claymore mines but you can buy Land Mines in  games shops  fires a small blank cartridge  attach it under the door hook a wire inside the van at night and if someone pulls the door open . well I'll leave it to your imagination ,  could be they will have a mess to clean up



especially if the van's full of Easystart!!kaboom,robbery fail!love to see that on you tube


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 30, 2012)

This filling of a van with gas seems nonsense ,it's surely impossible to regulate the right amount needed to knock someone out.Look what happened when the Russians tried it in that cinema siege.when ever a trained anaesthetist is asked to comment on the subject they say it's practically impossible.In which case if you were actually gassed then your very lucky people indeed,as you woke up.


----------



## pamick (Aug 30, 2012)

all this talk about security when parked up, got me to thinking about the houses we leave behind. A criminal with brains would follow this website, know exactly when we are away and rob the house, not the MH:scared:


----------



## baldybloke (Aug 30, 2012)

I must admit in all the years I have been wild camping and on occasional CL's, under canvass, as a 'tugga' and in cars or motorhomes I have never experienced any real issues, other than the occasional noisy sod, I do not normally park in urban areas, generally keeping to rural locations.

Security consists of normal locks on the doors, sometimes with my dogs (4 boxers) and swmbo, sometimes on my own. I work away from home a lot and most times use the camper as my accomodation.
All this talk re security could put people off the idea of using motorhomes etc, Whilst I have no doubt incidents do occur,they are in fact extremely rare, and common sense should be used when parking up.


----------



## n brown (Aug 30, 2012)

dear pamick                            if you could let us know your address we can send you a leaflet on how to stop people finding out where you live.ta the management.


----------



## pamick (Aug 30, 2012)

n brown said:


> dear pamick                            if you could let us know your address we can send you a leaflet on how to stop people finding out where you live.ta the management.



Do you think I'm related to Oldish Hippy or what ('stupid thread'):wacko:


----------



## John H (Aug 30, 2012)

It also occurs to me that the smell of Easystart would linger in the bedding, upholstery etc and would therefore be noticed in the morning.


----------



## donkey too (Aug 30, 2012)

Pilotewanderers said:


> As title says, worst thing we have encountered are young cows being curious and itchy. But then we truly wild camp.  They can't half rock the van though.... her indoors announced "We're under attack..." I shot out of bed half asleep and chased them off.. in the middle of nowhere (far south of Mull of Galloway) we are under attack... uh huh...
> 
> Pilotewanderers



This sometimes happens in Brandon on a Saturday evening when the pubs come out:cool1:


----------



## donkey too (Aug 30, 2012)

kenspain said:


> My worst thing was going to bed dunk a waking up next to her never do that again,:wacko:



Yep know where you are coming from.
I've never been to bed with an ugly woman. But I have woken up next to a few.:lol-053:


----------



## caspar (Aug 30, 2012)

basildog said:


> A nice bottle of brandy or some of our soon to be foreign neighbours ! Finest malt .
> Then not only will you not care about security anymore but you might actually enjoy your holiday and stop being so bloody uptight !



*Before you read,please bear in mind the quotation above was showing immediately after my post when I wrote this reply. It still bears having here though, even if the bit by Basildog is out of context now - hopefully I'll be forgiven for that!*

I don't call local lads hammering on the sides of your van, reducing your daughter to tears at around midnight being uptight. Apologies if I've misunderstood your post, but caring about security is important, whoever you are. Those who are not 'uptight' to some degree about it are, in my opinion, foolish.


----------



## spigot (Aug 30, 2012)

scampa said:


> i have a smoke alarm and a carbon monoxide alarm in my van, but would never waste my money on a narcotics gas alarm..... I find that wearing a gas mask when i'm asleep is perfectly adequate!    :ninja:  :sleep-027:




    kinky!!!


----------



## Devonlad (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## MATS (Sep 3, 2012)

*Doggers.....Bow wow*

Worst place we stayed in the UK was Highgate Common near Stourbridge.  Police arrived about 10pm and if we had access to a mobile phone!! We had endless doggers and boy racers for about 3 hours that night - not exactly a security risk but bothersome.  But in context we have had no other problems around the UK.


----------



## MentalMicky (Oct 4, 2012)

I was broken into in my own home whilst asleep, the robber came into my room and woke me up by brushing past a piece of metal that was near my bedroom door.  I have a baseball bat next to my bed and several knifes hidden in rooms around the house.  But the problem was, by the time I realised what the hell was going on, he had legged it will ALL my expensive electronics.  

Moral of the story - get an early warning, I like the idea of a trip wire with a rape alarm, or an external light triggered by a trip wire, which will give the impression that someone inside is awake and has turned on the light, even if you are actually camped 15000ft up a nearby mountain!  Even something as simple as covering the perimeter of the van with something that will crunch loudly underfoot.

Also I have a Russian bayonet from an AK47 on display in the side the window.  Are they going to rob me or little old Mavis and Charles in the next van down?


----------



## MentalMicky (Oct 4, 2012)

Another thought, think about the situation as a whole before deciding to park-up somewhere shady, or leaving your van somewhere unoccupied.  Find out as much as you can about the local area, so you can make a smart choice ''over-prepare then go with the flow''.

For example, I was living in the student area of Leeds (house theft capital of the uk, which I didn't know at the time).  Here is the situation, it was half-term (think: most students will have gone home, so thieves will be more active), but the crucial mistake I made was leaving my 40inch LCD TV on display to any scumbag who walked by, the opportunist smash and grab thieves. Had I closed the curtains that half-term, dark, early evening, I would probably still have a TV.

Now as I travel I keep my laptop in a worn, inexpensive looking rucksack.  When it comes to thieves, you want to ''be the grey man'' (as they teach in the SAS for dealing with interrogators).  Don't attract attention and they will focus their efforts on someone else. Think twice before buying that expensive looking new accessory.


----------



## hextal (Oct 4, 2012)

Ha - as another person that has lived in the studenty parts of Leeds i'd agree with all of that.  I had my car broken into on 3 occasions in as many years.  One occasion I couldn't have done anything about (on drive, nothing on display - nothing taken, just smashed window).  But the other occasions I was kicking myself for having been stoopid (left a pair of oakleys on the dash in one - stoopid, stoopid, stoopid)


----------



## jb0371 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Gas attacks*

I was sitting next to an anetheist doctor on a flight a couple of years ago, for people that dont no (as i didnt) they are qualified doctors that have specialised in anethatolgoy.  When 1 person is put under for surgery they are constantly checking and adjusting all the drugs needed for somebody to be put under and then regain consciusness, also the drugs that are administered leave you feeling sick after you wake up, so if some redneck frenchman (other nationality can be added) has stumbled on the miracle gas that has put an entire mh under and then revived at the normal time in the morning with no after effects.  

So I am not saying that people werent gassed but unless you can show medical advice to the contrary, I am believing a time served medical doctor.

As for wild camping, last year we started wild campng and we the missis was abit nervous, althogh this year we have not stayed on a campsite at all, spent two nice weeks up in the galloway forest with not a hint of trouble


----------



## dave and mary (Oct 5, 2012)

I think the gas used is cyclopropane, as i have said befor we were gased and you can say what you like it does happen


----------



## t&s (Oct 5, 2012)

*try a light*

we have a 12 volt PIR awning lamp above the door it is also riged
 to the interior cab light (strangers may assume someone is aware of there presence)
i will be fixing one to the other side of the van when i have time


----------



## Caz (Oct 5, 2012)

dave and mary said:


> I think the gas used is cyclopropane, as i have said befor we were gased and you can say what you like it does happen



I think it highly unlikely that this gas would be used: "At room temperature, sufficient volumes of liquified cyclopropane will self-detonate. To guard against this, the liquid is shipped in cylinders filled with tungsten wool, which improves stability. Pipes to carry cyclopropane must likewise be of small diameter, or else filled with unreactive metal or glass wool, to prevent explosions. Even if these precautions are followed, cyclopropane is dangerous to handle and manufacture, and is no longer used for anaesthesia."


----------



## MotorhomersRus (Oct 5, 2012)

we have a 12 volt PIR awning lamp above the door it is also riged
to the interior cab light (strangers may assume someone is aware of there presence)

What a good idea !!!!!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Oct 5, 2012)

I've got a couple of wireless pir's with weatherproof black covers mounted on my wing mirror arms, impossible to see at night. A small receiver alarm inside beeps an alert which can be heard outside, £80 all in and very expandable for use as a full alarm if required. (not Thatcham).  See full description on MHFacts External "snooper" alarm Forums

Kev


----------



## John Carroll (Oct 6, 2012)

*Attackers*

Hi, I can't sleep even in my house without 2large jungle machetes and a stun gun next to my pillow,and when I go camping I always make sure I'm armed to the teeth,I need to know I can deal with any sort of break in,,


----------

